# Friends collection



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Had a photo shoot of my friends snakes the other week. Pics taken with my phone so they're not perfect. Maybe one day for me! LOL

Adult male WDB









Sub adult EDB









Adult female white lip

















Very fiesty copperhead









Male long nosed viper









Female long nosed viper









Uracoan rattler









Adult male eastern gabby

















Desert horned viper

















Mojave rattler









Death stalker scorpion









Hope you like them! : victory:


----------



## buckers11 (Sep 20, 2010)

*edw*

mate that 2nd picture is a western diamondback not an eastern


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

buckers11 said:


> mate that 2nd picture is a western diamondback not an eastern


Welcome to the forum Buckers you sound familiar? tho i can't quite place it


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Absolutely GORGEOUS! Seriously all the best snakes are the DWA's I'll be getting my pacific rattler next year, summer time more likely. Love Gabs tho, the patterning is stunning. Any more pictures perhaps?


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Great pics, I love Gaboons ... and that Death Stalker :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

buckers11 said:


> mate that 2nd picture is a western diamondback not an eastern


It might be, it's a few weeks since I was there taking the pics


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Kalouda said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS! Seriously all the best snakes are the DWA's I'll be getting my pacific rattler next year, summer time more likely. Love Gabs tho, the patterning is stunning. Any more pictures perhaps?


The gabby's a beast, parts of him look purple under the uv light :mf_dribble:

These are only pics I've got at the mo : victory:


----------



## cookie monster (Aug 15, 2010)

didnt know u needed a DWA licence for scorpions like the Death stalker scorpion lol


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Your friend has a great collection dude, love the temple viper


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks ffor the comments got few more snakes since he took them though wen u come next pal u can take pics of puff adder rhinos and the new gabby i have


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Fantastic collection, Love the gabby and the horned viper


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Amazing collection especially like the rattle snakes .


----------



## buckers11 (Sep 20, 2010)

*?*

were did the snakes come form do you know ?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes i no were all my snakes are from and andy no.s were i get my snakes from to.


----------



## buckers11 (Sep 20, 2010)

*?*

awsome but who is andy ??


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

cookie monster said:


> didnt know u needed a DWA licence for scorpions like the Death stalker scorpion lol


I didn't think you did. Anyone?

Nice pics anyway, especially the gaboons.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I didn't think you did. Anyone?


Buthid-family scorpions do indeed require DWA, as do a number of genera of spiders.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice snakes, hopefully the setups were for photographic purposes only and not their proper habitats?


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

yes they was put in their for the pics while i did my new room


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

yes they wasput in their for the pics while i did my new room


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd have the gabby probed to be sure. It probably is male but, it's one of those rare ones where the tail is kind of in the middle and could go either way.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd get the gabby probed. It may well be male but, it's one of those rare ones where tail length means it could be either

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

The Gab is most likely male but, it's one of those with a tail a bit in the middle. I'd get it probed to be 100%
Cheers,
Al


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

andy2086 said:


> It might be, it's a few weeks since I was there taking the pics


There is no "might be" about it....


----------



## gl3n (Oct 22, 2009)

Death stalkers are definitley a resident on wish list (long term resident lol)


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmmm it would seem a reply I posted earlier has gone missing?

(it read There is no "might be" about it....)

Did someone not like it and therefor remove it?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

The L. quin is not called Jeremy Beagle by any chance :crazy: (sorry could not resist).


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry for triple post. Posted but what i'd writen didn't appear, then all three appeared at once


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Sorry for triple post. Posted but what i'd writen didn't appear, then all three appeared at once


Yes, and posts I made disappeared and then reappeared! Looks like the gremlins are having fun :whistling2:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

PDR said:


> Yes, and posts I made disappeared and then reappeared! Looks like the gremlins are having fun :whistling2:


I am not sure what is going on because I know people had replied to certain threads yesterday, for example I could see on the main page that Al had replied to this, yet if I went on this thread his comments were not here. Freaky! :whistling2:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Owzy said:


> I am not sure what is going on because I know people had replied to certain threads yesterday, for example I could see on the main page that Al had replied to this, yet if I went on this thread his comments were not here. Freaky! :whistling2:


Yes, I noticed that as well :gasp:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Al Hyde said:


> I'd have the gabby probed to be sure. It probably is male but, it's one of those rare ones where the tail is kind of in the middle and could go either way.
> 
> Cheers,
> Al


 hi thanks for that it was from creature feature , iv been trying to find out more about as he said it was breed by some one down south, i have a female here i was hoping to put him to


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Kalouda said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS! Seriously all the best snakes are the DWA's I'll be getting my pacific rattler next year, summer time more likely. Love Gabs tho, the patterning is stunning. Any more pictures perhaps?





PDR said:


> Yes, I noticed that as well :gasp:


has james mintram seen your signature yet?


----------

